# My 09 Rincon on 34" tractor tires



## broot

Hi guys new to forum and thought id share pics of my rincon 

Mods: 
Full gorilla Axle lift 
HMF exhasut and programer
Scuba snorkle
Gorllia radiator relocation kit
wheels custom made 16x10
Tires firestone R1 field 9.6-16 34" 
gear reduction
Elka stage 1 coilovers


----------



## phreebsd

mighty fine!
welcome to mimb


----------



## sloboy

welcome! how well does it pull them "34's" ???


----------



## backwoodsboy70

That's a sweet ride bro :rockn:


----------



## broot

sloboy said:


> welcome! how well does it pull them "34's" ???


honestly pretty dam good still goes fast with big tires got up 2 35 on paved road gets a little weird since shes so big and those tires dont like fast speeds lol . In the mud it does insane, nothing stops her now im looknig for a big bore kit cant really find anything out there .


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Man, you're breaking all the rules!! That one bad looking Rinny. Does it run as hard as it looks??


----------



## SuperATV

Very nice looking machine.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome! sharp lookin rinny you got there!


----------



## IBBruin

Nice. I'll bet if you got them things spinning fast enough at the beginning of the hole, you could let off the throttle and just the momentum would take you to the other side! lol


----------



## bruterider27

I wanna see that thing in action


----------



## Injected

Thats thinking outside the box, nice ride


----------



## Loaded

WOW.... I got nothing else to say.... just simply.... WOW.... =]


----------



## JD GREEN

Nice ride i've never seen that done but looks pretty cool. Would like to see pics of it in action


----------



## lilbigtonka

please get a vid of it in the mud because my brother has a rinny and that thing falls on its face with 26in 589


----------



## bshattuck87

Yea, I'd like to see some vids as well. My buddy has one and it also is a pig.

Brenton


----------



## joemel

seeing that rinny makes me happier than a tornado in a trailer park lmao fgor real tho thats bad a$$


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice bike man.


----------



## bigdigger1527

thats badazz man !


----------



## bowhuntr

Wow...I bet that thing is a bearcat to ride to the mud hole. I have a buddy thats has a set of 28s and they are fricken rough riding.


----------



## broot

okay just got my my 715cc w/ cam kit already at machine shop cant wait I have to be ready for the 18th mud fest ..


----------



## mudmaster

thats awesome man


----------



## king05

Thats one sick lookin' honda!!


----------



## drtj

best honda ive seen


----------



## Bruteforce10

action pics Please!!


----------



## broot

Bruteforce10 said:


> action pics Please!!


ill post some after the event on 18th . www.themudfest.com


----------

